# Possible rabbit breed



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

I am looking to possibly figure out the breed of my perspective rabbit


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

How much does he/She weigh? It looks almost like a dwarf but I can be sure. It is a beautiful rabbit though!


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

He is 4 lbs and 10ish months old the old owner isn't too sure on age.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok so he looks like a Netherland dwarf harlequin mix. I am not positive but that's my best guess based on the size and coat.


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

Also I have another question he isn't neutered and not territorial in fact he loves to cuddle according to the old owner is there any reason that I cant just leave him intact.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

Of course! Like I said that's my best guess, let me know I you find out for sure


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

I certainly will


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

No, personally none of my 8 rabbits (4 boys and 4 girls) are fixed, they are all super friendly. around the one year mark they can have an attitude change... that could be anything from getting agressive to being even more cuddly. I think he might not have hit that yet, but he will be fine either way. Just have lots of patience and love and he will be just fine!


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> No, personally none of my 8 rabbits (4 boys and 4 girls) are fixed, they are all super friendly. around the one year mark they can have an attitude change... that could be anything from getting agressive to being even more cuddly. I think he might not have hit that yet, but he will be fine either way. Just have lots of patience and love and he will be just fine!


After my first rabbit if he stays cuddly its a win


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh, I'm sorry. I wish to the best of luck! Even if he changes with some time you can regain his trust, then he will probably become cuddly again If he turns for the worse.


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 1, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I wish to the best of luck! Even if he changes with some time you can regain his trust, then he will probably become cuddly again If he turns for the worse.


I would hope so


----------



## zuppa (Apr 2, 2020)

He's not full Netherlands ears are too long, probably just mix I have a similar pattern girl but she's not white and black it's harlequin and as he's fluffy I would say he had some lionheads in his family and probably dwarfs. He's a very beautiful boy. If he's 10 months old and still sweet he might stay sweet for ever, well if you will get a girl he might change dramatically. 
I see no need in neutering if you are not going to bond him


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 2, 2020)

zuppa said:


> He's not full Netherlands ears are too long, probably just mix I have a similar pattern girl but she's not white and black it's harlequin and as he's fluffy I would say he had some lionheads in his family and probably dwarfs. He's a very beautiful boy. If he's 10 months old and still sweet he might stay sweet for ever, well if you will get a girl he might change dramatically.
> I see no need in neutering if you are not going to bond him


Thank you. No im not going to bond him he will have the run of my room.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lucky bunny!


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 2, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Lucky bunny!


Thank you


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 2, 2020)

I think he has Netherland Dwarf, Lilac Magpie Harlequin, and Lionhead in him. He is so cute!


----------



## Scoottie (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I think he has Netherland Dwarf, Lilac Magpie Harlequin, and Lionhead in him. He is so cute!


He says thank you


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Apr 2, 2020)

I didnt even think of lion head! He definitely has lion head in him, that's what I was missing!


----------



## zuppa (Apr 2, 2020)

Scoottie said:


> Thank you. No im not going to bond him he will have the run of my room.


You shouldn't have problems then. Usually rabbits start acting as teenagers around 3-5 months of age it could be quite challenging they hump everything, spray urine all over walls and pee/poo on you and everywhere marking their territory, rattle their cage etc, so they are getting neutered in hope they will stop doing all that, also if there are other rabbits around. Some boys calm down when they are about one year old (some still going crazy time to time). But some rabbits are naturally very calm, especially if there are no other rabbits around and they don't need to show their dominance nor protect their territory by peeing in all corners.


----------



## Lenka (Apr 9, 2020)

He is super cute. I hope you two will be very happy


----------



## Button (Apr 9, 2020)

Magpie harlequin mixed with lionhead and some dwarf is my guess..


----------

